# Next Governor of Tennessee?



## SouthernSaint (Jul 24, 2010)

As a Tennessee native I'm embarrassed about this!
I guess I should at least take pride that anybody (and I MEAN ANYBODY) has a shot at the governor seat!!

[video=youtube;1hvaeHllwtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hvaeHllwtw[/video]


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh wow!


----------



## Mephibosheth (Jul 24, 2010)

I live in Nashville, that's my local NBC station. I must have missed this...

I have to echo Boliver's above sentiment. I'm really confused here. You have to have $$$ to even file the paperwork needed to run, which assumes resources and/or financial backing. My question is (not to be unkind), who _would?_ 

I can't tell if this man is simply "backwoods" or mentally challenged, so I don't want to poke fun. But yeah, wow!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 24, 2010)

This presentation reminds me of the old Bartles & James commercials.


----------



## Mephibosheth (Jul 24, 2010)

I looked this guy up. Apparently, he served as a Marine. Perhaps he sustained a traumatic brain injury. The spelling/grammar on his site is atrocious, and his ideas are a bit looney...


----------



## TomVols (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, unless Knoxville Mayor Bill Haslam (a Evangelical Presbyterian Elder), East TN Congressman Zach Wamp (an evangelical Christian as I understand it), or Lt Gov Ramsey all get run over by a train, I wouldn't worry about it this guy getting the Republical nomination. Every state has some sort of looney candidate. 

No Tennesseean should be embarassed. Thing is, we usually don't elect the nut jobs here in Tennessee, which is more than I can say for Minnesota, California, etc.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 24, 2010)

Like Kinky Friedman in TX


----------



## TomVols (Jul 24, 2010)

You mean Kinky Friedman? Gatewood Galbraith comes to mind in KY. And these are the ones that don't get elected


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I corrected it. I had a brain fart for a second and mixed Kinky with Sinclair. Sorry Sinclair.


----------



## SouthernSaint (Jul 24, 2010)

Rev. Tom, I agree that Tennesseans have a better head on their shoulders than that!
However, do you remember the nut job from our neighboring state who DID get elected and who thought Guam would sink due to excessive US troops?
You may have already seen the video from April this year but it's still funny stuff that's worth sharing again! Enjoy:
[video=youtube;l9R-cQ_A_6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9R-cQ_A_6w[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel like I'm watching Onion News.  That's just scary.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 24, 2010)

OK, are psychotropic drugs issued to office bearers in the US government? How bizarre...


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 24, 2010)

Our town is the residence of the famous "NJ Weedman" who tries to get elected under the legalize marijuana ticket in almost every election. His money goes up in smoke more ways than one.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mephibosheth said:


> I looked this guy up. Apparently, he served as a Marine.


 
Oh that explains everything!


----------



## Zenas (Jul 24, 2010)

Bill Haslam will win. Zach Wamp scares me a little bit. Ron Ramsey reminds me of Boss Hog.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 24, 2010)

From his website:



> What I would like to do:
> 
> Give rights back to the parents. If children know that you can not touch them all they have to do is call the law and say you hit them ( weather you did or not). Then your in jail and any chance of discipline goes out the window.
> Principles and teachers are next in line. Our principles should go to a school or take classes to be taught how to do the job successfully. The classes should be taught by retired principles. So that we can have world competitive principles.
> ...



hes got ma voat!


----------

